# Nissan Leaf Battery G1 Module Lithium Ion 500 watt per module LOT of 1



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Nissan Leaf Battery G1 Module Lithium Ion 500 watt per module LOT of 1 On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/124533754606?


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

I bought quite a few components from Tech Direct over the years, including some 50+ Gen2 Leaf modules. They're pretty solid, haven't had a single issue. Now they run a website by the same name, and usually it's cheaper to buy there than in their Ebay store.


----------

